# Patella malalignment



## nabernhardt (Sep 7, 2011)

what are others using for this dx? if its a current condition?
thanks


----------



## susiekay (Sep 8, 2011)

717.7


----------



## JulesofColorado (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm not sure I agree with 717.7. 836.3 makes more sense to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## cubbiecatz (Sep 13, 2011)

I have that diagnosis listed with patellofemoral pain syndrome, so I'm using 719.46


----------

